# Got a Traeger body from a friend, need some parts....



## kjdavis (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a Traeger Lil Tex Elite from a friend of mine and would like to get some replacement parts for it.  I can't seem to find anything online.  Is there any places online that sell the replacement parts for these?  Id like to at least get the handle, exhaust stack, and fire box for it.  I can build the rest if I need to (legs, pellet box, etc).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## roklimo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.traegergrills.com/shop/grills/BBQ070

They don't show parts on their site, but they have customer support.  Email them and I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## roklimo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.traegergrills.com/Media/pdf/Manuals/BBQ075_Manual.pdf

Better yet, download the above manual and it has part numbers for ordering.


----------

